# Body shop repairs fife



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Any one got any good recommendations for body shops in the fife area?
some scrote thought it would be fun to drop something on the car from the flyover near stenton glenrothes .....got a nice dent in the bonnet now and its damaged the paint too.
cheers


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Autotech in Kirriemuir are a bit far away for you. Their work is brilliant though :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

come and see me mate i stay in Lochty View beside stenton and my unit is in Markinch.

I have the painter to use:thumb:


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> come and see me mate i stay in Lochty View beside stenton and my unit is in Markinch.
> 
> I have the painter to use:thumb:


sounds good mate.....is he around on saturday to have a look?


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lochgelly Industrial Estate, the lads name is Graham 07595445085...cheapest in fife


----------

